# Wick



## Ronnie (May 23, 2010)

Our lovely little tiel, and her bud Sen.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Aww what a cutie =]


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Very beautiful Tiel'.  You're little Budgie is adorable as well!


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Aww wow 
Most normal grays don't stand out to me but this one does. She's really beautiful ^_^


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe, they're very cute!


----------



## Ronnie (May 23, 2010)

Luti-Kriss, I agree completely. The breeder had a wide selection of 'tiels, but Wicket seemed to stand out the most to me. 

I ended up forgetting to put my favorite one up. Her nose is a bit dry, but our vet said not to worry about it.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

She is very pretty ! And so is her little budgie friend. Very cute.


----------



## JoshM56 (Mar 31, 2010)

She is verrry cute... i don't usually like normal greys either but this one is beautiful... nice budgie too!


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey now, I think normal grays are quite lovely! Why do people always have the least to say about grays? They may not be spectacular colored and are pretty "plain jane" but don't forget where your tiels came from. lol

I love my grays! 


Your little girl and her budgie friend are precious!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

kfelton0002 said:


> Hey now, I think normal grays are quite lovely! Why do people always have the least to say about grays? They may not be spectacular colored and are pretty "plain jane" but don't forget where your tiels came from. lol
> 
> I love my grays!
> 
> ...


To be completely honest, when I first got Pepper, I thought she was pretty plain. But the more I got to know her, the more beautiful she became. Her personality shone through, and I didn't think there was a more gorgeous tiel than my little Pepper.

Your tiel and your budgie are both adorable.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

JoshM56 said:


> She is verrry cute... i don't usually like normal greys either but this one is beautiful... nice budgie too!


I do like greys. 
its the lutinos i find kind of plain 
probably becasuse my boyfriend has so many. But all tiels are still cute



Your tiel and budgie are Very Cute!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Hey now, I think normal grays are quite lovely! Why do people always have the least to say about grays? They may not be spectacular colored and are pretty "plain jane" but don't forget where your tiels came from. lol


At first I was very much attracted to all the different color mutations but we have one normal gray and I will admit that I love his coloring. So much so that when I really get into breeding like I want to eventually I'm going to breed normal grays. So don't you worry, she stole your heart because she's a beauty. And her lil budgie friend too!!!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't care what color birdies are, they're all my favorite.  And I LOVE the way your budgie is gazing up at Wick in the second picture. Like "Wow, you are so cool, I want to be just like YOU."


----------

